# Coilgore



## Alex (14/6/14)

Found this on Reddit, and posted here as a reminder to all, keep it clean




After 8 Full tanks of Max VG. 



The coil and wick were so gunked I was losing airflow, as well as turning my juice black in the tank



Cotton removed.



Post dry burn. 24g kanthal cleans up much better than 28g in my opinion. Realized I melted my insulator after idiot me left the safety off in my pocket while playing pool.



mmmm warm glow



Post cleanup the resistance has increased a tad. Originally this was a .58 build.


----------



## ET (14/6/14)

not so k fun

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Xhale (15/6/14)

I had that in my russian when I first got it. Did a dual micro+cotton and didnt pay attention to it for a week, then went to give it a clean and it was similar to that. Now I try replace cotton every tankful, but alas, I'm still a lazy barsteward and forget sometimes.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## TheVapeApe (16/6/16)

Yoh hat looks hectic.....surely thats and extreme case


----------



## Rossouw (16/6/16)

How do you not notice the flavor change though

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TheVapeApe (16/6/16)

Rossouw said:


> How do you not notice the flavor change though


Thats what im saying thats like extreme rookie vibes, must start to taste Siffff


----------



## Rossouw (16/6/16)

TheVapeApe said:


> Thats what im saying thats like extreme rookie vibes, must start to taste Siffff


More than siff I usually rewick after 2 days max, by then I start tasting a drop in flavor

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheVapeApe (16/6/16)

Rossouw said:


> More than siff I usually rewick after 2 days max, by then I start tasting a drop in flavor


I am thinking about starting to change mine more regularly as well for the same reason looking between 2-4 days for me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Neal (16/6/16)

Eeish, that is as painful to look at as a cat being put through a mangle...


----------



## Rossouw (16/6/16)

TheVapeApe said:


> I am thinking about starting to change mine more regularly as well for the same reason looking between 2-4 days for me


Try it! You wont regret it! Nothing better than the taste of a freshly wicked tank/dripper

Juiced up ofcourse

Reactions: Like 1


----------

